
Erik Meijer and Robert Griesemer – Going Go - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on5DeUyWDqI
======
Todd
This is from 2012. Here's the original link:

[https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Charles/Erik-Meijer-and-
Robe...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Charles/Erik-Meijer-and-Robert-
Griesemer-Go)

